# A4 or BMW 3-Series



## a3dude1 (Jul 3, 2011)

Can you tell the difference between these German sedans? Might be more difficult than you think: http://a4or3series.carorcar.com

This game taken from http://www.carorcar.com

Post your score in this thread!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for the link.

I rushed through, but still passed. 



> You Got 8 out of 12 Questions Correct


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

My buddy just got a 7 out of 12. :laugh:


----------



## 506acl26 (Mar 11, 2007)

10/12:beer:


----------



## Pekka (Aug 1, 2000)

12/12, might have something to do with the fact that I own an A4...


----------



## Jose'sB5 (Jul 28, 2010)

11/12


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

10 / 12 .. The head-rest threw me.


----------



## Zirolex (Apr 3, 2010)

I vote for BMW 3 Series ... It is better then A4! BMW 3 Series is the king in its class.


----------

